# Buck I was hunting was hit by a car



## oatboy1 (Feb 19, 2014)

Had this buck 60yrds from me last week. Was to dark to shoot them 4 days later it gets hit by a car.. Not a good start to my season! But the girl that hit it going 60 totaled her mustang maybe she will slow down next time. Wish I had a better pic


----------



## tOSUSteve (May 30, 2007)

oatboy1 said:


> Had this buck 60yrds from me last week. Was to dark to shoot them 4 days later it gets hit by a car.. Not a good start to my season! But the girl that hit it going 60 totaled her mustang maybe she will slow down next time. *Wish I had a better pic*


So do we - LOL


----------



## oatboy1 (Feb 19, 2014)




----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

That's happened to me more than once. Actually somebody smacked a two year old eight point by my mailbox this morning.


----------

